# That's Why We Drink...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My sincerest apologies to those who battle with alcohol but to lighten the mood with all the crazy economic, political and covid19 shat going on...

Its no secret I like to indulge every now and again and have been doing for almost 44 years now...But why do we drink? I've asked myself that question many a time and come up with some doozies thats for dang sure. But some ol country singer Justin Moore came up with a pretty catch tune that captures Why We Drink. Enjoy.

'Cause it's Friday
'Cause it's Monday
'Cause it's a charcoal burning Sunday
'Cause we ain't gonna get to one day
That's why we drink

'Cause the sun's up
'Cause it's sundown
'Cause my wound up needs a little unwound
'Cause we've been working all day but we're done now
Yeah, that's why we drink

'Cause they're ice cold
'Cause it's hot out
'Cause we're Jon Boat sitting with the line out
'Cause we're a little messed up, but it's cheaper than a dang ole shrink

'Cause we're grown up
'Cause we're still kids
'Cause we love doing things 'cause our daddies did
'Cause it's alcohol abuse if you pour one down the sink
Yeah, that's why we drink

'Cause our team lost
'Cause our team won
'Cause Sweet Home Alabama just came on
'Cause we're looking for a reason to raise one
Yeah, that's why we drink

'Cause they're ice cold
'Cause it's hot out
'Cause we're Jon Boat sitting with the line out
'Cause we're a little messed up, but it's cheaper than a dang old shrink

'Cause we're grown up
'Cause we're still kids
'Cause we love doing things 'cause our daddies did
'Cause it's alcohol abuse if you pour one down the sink
Yeah, that's why we drink

To good friends, good times, you and me
To the red, white and blue boys and girls overseas

'Cause they're ice cold
'Cause it's hot out
'Cause we're Jon Boat sitting with the line out
'Cause we're a little messed up, but it's cheaper than a dang old shrink
That's why we drink

'Cause we're grown up
'Cause we're still kids
'Cause we love doing things 'cause our daddies did
'Cause it's alcohol abuse if you pour one down the sink
Yeah, that's why we drink

Yea-ea-eah
That's why we drink
That's why we drink


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I drink because it helps rinse the tobacco out of my mouth.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Amen to that!!! 

In fact.. I think I’ll go hoist one now!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I drink because it helps rinse the tobacco out of my mouth.


When I was your age I drank with tobacco IN MY MOUTH!

(Advise to the young'uns...don't chew tobacco unless you are OK with putting the equivelant of the cost of a late model Ford F150 in your mouth for implants!) :tango_face_wink:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Well I for one only have a drink on days that end in Y. 

Actually I don't as the PD has a policy that says no alcohol within 16 hours of a shift. That means you really can only drink on your days off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet Home Alabama just came on....

My ol Dad used to say; "if you think you want to drink, you best be the first man up the next morning and get to work on the jobsite first and work all day without complaining. If you can't do that, don't drink.

He also said when I got my first career job; Be the first one at work, the last one to leave and don't try to outdress you boss." Be polite, and every now and then invite a co-worker to the house for a BBQ."

Not bad advise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I drink, I drink due to pain. I don’t do it lightly as I’ve found alcohol to be the most dangerous substance I’ve ever known.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I drink because it helps rinse the tobacco out of my mouth.


I drink as I'm hurt kilis the pain, lets me sleep. Been there? Done that?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A little (emphasis on little) wine is good for the soul. July is the month of the Precious Blood.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Does Hot nursey give you the tongue? Still?
> 
> Not my business. GOOD LUCK!


Well good luck w/Woman Sas.

I'm still drinking away accident pain no relief.

Take care


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"I like whiskey. I always have, and that's why I never drink it." Robert E. Lee

Y'alls just a bunch of amateurs until you can identify 100% with the words to this song.:vs_cool:

And, if you can identify, there's a chair waiting for you at your local AA meeting. :vs_laugh:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't drink anymore..........don't drink any less either.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Right now? *for pain Neck leg and back.

ER guy and PMC won't give you $#!T, ibuprofin......

I was on oxy for > 3 month FIRST time I broke this leg, >2 months for intestinal surgery, NEVER an issue except PIAN. Never touched that $#!T again, except this week, I saved two pills for SHTF

Well it did, gone. Got a night of sleep.

Sorry for abusers, but I'd like to kick your asses for not letting people in pain be treated. I've drank like fish to get through it. Which is not good for me


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> *Right now? *for pain Neck leg and back.
> 
> ER guy and PMC won't give you $#!T, ibuprofin......
> 
> ...


Just like gun laws, drug laws are often in place to address criminals at the expense of those who come correct. You and I have to remain in pain, so the nanny state can keep someone from getting high.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

It's 5 O'clock somewhere.

Godspeed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From a Bible perspective wine and or beer is for those who are heavy at heart or have crappy water. Strong drink.whiskey..gin..vodka etc..is for those who are perishing. So the lush in the video is apparently sad about dying or something.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Just like gun laws, drug laws are often in place to address criminals at the expense of those who come correct. You and I have to remain in pain, so the nanny state can keep someone from getting high.


When I was in College, I made a model compound, Leu-enkephalin MANY times...." an endogenous opioid peptide neurotransmitter with the amino acid sequence Tyr-Gly-Gly-Phe-Leu that is found naturally in the brains of many animals, including humans......."

Bla Bla Bla.............we disposed of it in organic waste. I wish I had some now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I pass no real judgement on many that drink. I do not. Saw the damage it did to so many lives. Either directly or indirectly. I do not wish to escape my past nor drown it. I want a clear head to see what is coming. To many things in my life that do not mix well with drinking . The list starts with family and ends with riding motorcycles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its above my paygrade to determine if drink is a disease or not. I know men, men who I cherish and respect, who cannot handle drink and I know men who I don't cherish and respect who cannot handle drink..or handle life in general.

All I know is that for some reason, God has allowed me to handle drink and handle my life in accordance to his values. My wife and my sons are really the only people whose opinions matter to me. If a day comes that they ask me to stop drink, I shall.

But at this point that day has not come. 

I'll wear a lampshade on my head at a party to get a laugh and I'll share a drink to celebrate life, happiness and love. I hope the Lord, my Savior, if and when He tells me I need to stop, I will. But for now I'll toast our successess.

In the mean time, Salute!


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Few things are more relaxing than an ice cold beer or room temperature scotch after a long hard day. My wife enjoys her wine and vodka with cranberry. My father surprisingly did not drink, his " bad habit " I picked up was dipping though. Two to three cans of Copenhagen snuff a day, at times maybe a can of long cut, he always liked Skoal wintergreen fine cut. 

Much to my wife's displeasure I eat and drink with my chew in. Most things don't taste right without Copenhagen especially beer anymore. I suppose it's one of those things you grow accustomed to.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> When I was in College, I made a model compound, Leu-enkephalin MANY times...." an endogenous opioid peptide neurotransmitter with the amino acid sequence Tyr-Gly-Gly-Phe-Leu that is found naturally in the brains of many animals, including humans......."
> 
> Bla Bla Bla.............we disposed of it in organic waste. I wish I had some now.


You need to get back to your doctor. I hope you do. Or find a new one if need be. If the pain is that bad--and I believe you that it is--they need to help you somehow.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I pass no real judgement on many that drink. I do not. Saw the damage it did to so many lives. Either directly or indirectly. I do not wish to escape my past nor drown it. I want a clear head to see what is coming. To many things in my life that do not mix well with drinking . The list starts with family and ends with riding motorcycles.


In a pinch there's always ice cream. ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I never needed an excuse or reason to drink. I drank because I liked it and the way it made me feel. I’ve been on the wagon now for 4 or maybe 6 years. I never marked down the date I quit. I’m not against anyone else drinking and I can even be around others while they are drinking. I just decided that I needed to stop and did, cold turkey.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> You need to get back to your doctor. I hope you do. Or find a new one if need be. If the pain is that bad--and I believe you that it is--they need to help you somehow.


Unlike the narrative one hears about doctors prescribing them like candy and addicting patients, they are in fact terrified to prescribe them. Afraid of getting sued, afraid their prescription license will be pulled, afraid to help even when obviously needed. If you try and go to other doctors for a 2nd opinion on painkiller prescription, it is labeled as "drug seeking" behavior. This is and always WILL be the inevitable result of allowing our government to legislate unconstitutional prohibition. Prohibition is at the expense of the responsible. In a free country, one should go to a doctor for professional ADVICE, not PERMISSION. And then be personally accountable for any errors in judgement: no suing the pharma company, or the pharmacy, or the doc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Beer or water. Easy choice. Besides beer is so much healthier for you then water.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...r-is-not-bad-for-you/articleshow/18515996.cms


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When I was your age I drank with tobacco IN MY MOUTH!
> 
> (Advise to the young'uns...don't chew tobacco unless you are OK with putting the equivelant of the cost of a late model Ford F150 in your mouth for implants!) :tango_face_wink:


Oh! Ain't nuttin' better than a load of Copenhagen and an ice cold beer or a nice whiskey.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure anymore but used to be able to buy prescription meds without a prescription online from overseas. Don't remember the site but they asked for my prescription and I skipped over that part, paid the money and got what I needed. 

May have to look into that again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do we drink? Mmmmmmm Pour me another drink barkeep, whilst I contemplate this great and deep mystery of the universe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Grinch said:


> Few things are more relaxing than an ice cold beer or room temperature scotch after a long hard day. My wife enjoys her wine and vodka with cranberry. My father surprisingly did not drink, his " bad habit " I picked up was dipping though. Two to three cans of Copenhagen snuff a day, at times maybe a can of long cut, he always liked Skoal wintergreen fine cut.
> 
> Much to my wife's displeasure I eat and drink with my chew in. Most things don't taste right without Copenhagen especially beer anymore. I suppose it's one of those things you grow accustomed to.


Grinch,

A good dip of Skoal was my preferred snuff for many many years. Back in the 70's and 80's Skoal only came in one cut and one flavor, but dang it was good. I sure enjoyed Skoal.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am a beer kind-of-sewer. A proponent of cheap beer, if you will. I enjoy bitter drinks. I drink my coffee strong and black, iced tea with no sugar, and beer. Never met a good machinist that didn't crack a cold one... Dad always said not to trust anybody that wouldn't drink the nectar of the Gods once in a while...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1 Peter 5:8 Be sober and watch: because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, goeth about seeking whom he may devour.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I pass no real judgement on many that drink. I do not. Saw the damage it did to so many lives. Either directly or indirectly. I do not wish to escape my past nor drown it. I want a clear head to see what is coming. To many things in my life that do not mix well with drinking . The list starts with family and ends with riding motorcycles.


As I have said before, I do not drink any level of alcohol, beer, wine or hard stuff.

I am allergic to something in beer, closes my throat and cannot swallow.

Found that out when in the army 60 years ago, with a beer hall visit with some of the guys.

I to want a clear head at all times, I am plagued with migraine headaches, they fog the brain and I hate it.

Last fall I had a minor surgery, doc said take Ibuprofen, funny, had the identical surgery by him 5 years before,

then at that time, he gave me a script for Percodan 30 of them, I used some of them THIS TIME. They were in the freezer.

I have to admit that I have a flute of Asti on new years, just one, family tradition going back 60 years or more.

My brother killed himself drinking, a fifth of Seagrams Seven and a case of beer a day, for how long I don't know, a year?

My father and both grandfathers were drunks that I had to live with as a kid.

At 14 one set of grandparent use to have me drive them around the country, like Niagra, white horse beach, etc.

They sat in the back seat and drank.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not sure anymore but used to be able to buy prescription meds without a prescription online from overseas. Don't remember the site but they asked for my prescription and I skipped over that part, paid the money and got what I needed.
> 
> May have to look into that again.


It's problematic.
I used to know a little birdie who obtained amoxicillin like that for his preps... maybe 12 years ago before he discovered FishMox from Thomas Labs easily available here. They were made in a modern pharma company in Serbia, a company verifiable online. This birdie also bought some Benzos from a different source, which he used occasionally having a head full of bees like he does.
You are sometimes shown a brand name you recognize when purchasing, I hear. The meds sometimes show up and don't look anything like what you expected. No markings either, so checking them online doesn't help. You often don't know WHAT you have, or where it was made. Too sketchy for me. Then there's the whole legality/prohibition problems and risks on top of that&#8230; with DEA and Postal Inspectors maybe paying a visit.
Can't recommend it.


----------

